# Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers?



## dabbott (Apr 20, 2008)

Not sure if this the place for this, but it's at least the engine of my car. 
For about a week now my windshield wiper blades are going INCREDIBLY slow, no matter what setting I put them on. Any idea as the issue? I'm not that car savvy, so please be easy on any lingo








Thanks!


----------



## RUbbish (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (dabbott)*

replace the motor for them?


----------



## dabbott (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (RUbbish)*

Well, I thought about that but I was hoping it could be an easier, more inexpensive fix.
Any other ideas?


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (dabbott)*

This really belongs in the Mk IV forum.








The linkage is jamming up. It comes from VW manufacturing the frame/housing thing from pot metal, and the shafts the wiper arms attach to from steel. The dissimilar metals gall and bind up. To fix this:
1) remove the wiper arms.
2) remove the rain tray.
3) unplug the wiper motor, and remove the wiper assembly.
4) pop the little snap-on ball joints off of each rotating shaft
5) remove the c-clips from the tops of the rotating shafts. be carefule, as these will fly off and you will lose then forever.
6) work the shaft out of the sleeve it's in.
7) sand down each shaft, and use a drill to enlarge each sleeve. *do not use a bit more than half a millimeter larger that the sleeve's bore.*
8) lube up the shafts (I used silicone grease), and reassemble.
Your wipers should now work freely for years to come. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dabbott (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (doodpod)*

Wow. I trust myself doing that about as much as flying a plane...
Is it easier than it sounds? Because right now, I'm freaking out, lol.


----------



## doodpod (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (dabbott)*

They're windshield wipers. If you fack it up, junk the mechanism and go get another from a yard for $30.


----------



## digraph (Jul 23, 1999)

*Re: Really slow and sluggish windshield wipers? (doodpod)*

When my wiper transmission died, it was beyond repair. You need to get the first part on this page. I think I got mine from ECS at the time. 
It should take 1-2 hours of slow steady work for the mechanically bashful. And no, I wouldn't get this part from a junk yard.


----------

